# Runningwolf's avatar



## Julie (May 14, 2010)

I am currently reading post and Runningwolf is usually either the last post or close to it.

ROFLMAO, for crying out loud Dan, THE SHEEP?????????? I'm having a hard time with this, I feel like I am at a costume party and we all should be in some type of costume and no one is but you! 

I hate to be the one to tell you this but you are not a sheep or a lamb. I think I need a drink


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

LMAO..As I told Wade, you can tell when Troy is missing because I was expecting something from him first!

Now as far as your comment what do you mean I am no lamb. Do you really think I am that bad . I try so hard to keep Nikki in line. How bad is that?

Oh well like I said before "be what you're going to be, but be good at it". I guess I am good at being bad!


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2010)

I believe Zoogie nailed it with her comment "Wolf in sheeps clothing"


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

still wanna meet for lunch "little red riding hood".


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2010)

ROFLMAO, yes. I gotta figure out a date and check to see if the other two are interested.

You are killing me with the avatar. You are right Troy would have something to say about this and St. Allie as well.


----------



## deboard (May 14, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

Thats pretty funny!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I try so hard to keep Nikki in line.





hey now how'd i get brought into this  

LMAO!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 15, 2010)

and i so can't resit my fav joke .........

Two NZ sheep farmers are flying the mob to a new farm. Suddenly, the engine fails and the plane begins to fall quickly to the ground.
SH1: "Quick! Grab a parachute and jump!"
SH2: "What about the sheep ?!?"
SH1: "Bugger the sheep !!!!"
SH2: (pause) "Do you think we have time?"


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

thats why they have hip boots and velcro gloves...LMAO


----------



## Green Mountains (May 15, 2010)

Driving instructor to sheep farmer:

"Do you know how to make a U turn?"

"No but I can make her eyes water."


----------



## Daisy317 (May 15, 2010)

I almost commented the other day about your new profile pic... I'm a visual person so when you and wade changed ur pics I got temporarily confused... lol. 

...or maybe I just had too much wine...


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> thats why they have hip boots and velcro gloves...LMAO



.....but doesn't that make it hard to kiss them?


----------



## jeepingchick (May 15, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> .....but doesn't that make it hard to kiss them?



dont think they are in for the kissin.........LMAO!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 15, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> dont think they are in for the kissin.........LMAO!



You mean he doesn't even get them in the mooooooood?

Aw wait, that's for cows.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> I almost commented the other day about your new profile pic... I'm a visual person so when you and wade changed ur pics I got temporarily confused... lol.
> 
> ...or maybe I just had too much wine...



I would expect that from Nikki!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 15, 2010)

LOL thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

You're all sick  . The whole damn flock of you! 

Isn't it fun!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You're all sick  . The whole damn flock of you!
> 
> Isn't it fun!



Blah! Blah! Blah!

Hey you're the one who switched your avatar!  The rest of us are here for the ride.

Sorry, it should've been "Bah! Bah! Bah!"


----------



## pwrose (May 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Oh well like I said before "be what you're going to be, but be good at it". I guess I am good at being bad!



Don't you mean 
Baaaaad!

PW


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2010)

Hey Dan

I'm pretty sure if you ask Wade he would change your name to
 "standingsheep"


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

rodo said:


> Hey Dan
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you ask Wade he would change your name to
> "standingsheep"



LOL..No way, it would be like being a politician. Too many people would want to back me!


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2010)

Dan,

Have you seen what your avatar has done????? It has taken people to the dark side, I am surprise someone hasn't come on and said about taking sheep to a cliff because they push back.  You are such a bad influence


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 16, 2010)

How come sheep don't shrink when they get wet? How sad is that at 1:20 in the morning I think of this.

You know I believe this use to be a wine foum.


----------

